
Ask HN: An efficient way and problems to stumble upon, your tips for a new dev? - zulva
As a kid i always had the struggle of learning java(the only language i experimented with).<p>I seem to wanna get back into it and give it another try, so i&#x27;ll go with java and python.<p>pretty sure we all stumble upon problems and boredom, especially in this area.<p>What tips would you give to a beginner to become an efficient developer?
======
beat
There is lots of online courseware available these days for learning to
program. I'd start there... find some courses for beginning programmers.

Also, don't take the specific language too seriously. Programming is mostly
about principles, not grammar. A sorting algorithm can be implemented in any
language, but understanding how sorting works is the interesting part.

Python is a good place to start. It's a very learning-friendly language, and
also widely used in the real world.

